# Does anyone here trade forex on exchanges like ASX or Comex?



## Parry123 (17 July 2015)

Hi 
Do anyone trading forex through exchange,
As I was looking for information trading on exchange venue as tired of OTC provider for many reasons,

Thanks


----------

